# Magpies



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Are these free game to shoot? Or is there laws against it?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

No. Yes.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Now if they were harrassing live stock- like pecking the eyes out of the goats- then one would be able to eliminate that individual pest


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> R657-3-7. Nuisance Birds -- Nuisance Porcupine, Striped Skunk, and Squirrel.
> (1)(a) A person is not required to obtain a certificate of registration or a federal permit to kill American Crows or Black-billed Magpies when found committing, or about to commit, depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers and manner as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance, provided:
> 
> (i) none of the birds killed pursuant to this section, nor their plumage, are sold or offered for sale; and
> ...


http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-003.htm#T7
http://www.le.utah.gov/UtahCode/chapter.jsp?code=23

Lots of information available if someone wants to do a little bit of reading. :mrgreen: 
Squirrels can be shot. You can sell their tails. (You can't sell any parts of magpies or crows).
According to everything that I can read, in order to be wanton waste of wildlife, it has to be protected wildlife, i.e. having limits, seasons, regulations governing its' harvest.

Fishrmn


----------

